# 2013 Burton Custom X



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ride the Custom X's stiffer brother the T7, and I weigh approx 165 and ride a 159. It feels just right. I'm also 5'7" for what it's worth. Methinks the 164 would be just right.

What do you mean by suits your riding style? The custom X is a hard charging board, would be good for bombing groomers and flying around powder and trees off piste...


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I mean that i didn't really got into the hole all mtn/freestyle thing as much as i hoped, and bombing down the mountain on the proto can be a interesting experience :-D. .

/Cheers Snoopy


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Snoop,

I have a 2012 CX 160 with Cartel Bindings. I believe the setup is a perfect match. I don't feel like the board is as stiff as most people say it is. But the length is a little long in my opinion for me. I am 5'9 175 lbs. This could be preference though.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I had the 164. I'm taller but lighter than you.

Think of it this way: 160 for more freestyle or 164 for more float in pow. Both will carve like a madman

I say the 160


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

If you only look at the sizing chart 160 runs 155-195 and the 164 runs 170 - 210 . How does the X handle pow ?

/ Snoopy


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> If you only look at the sizing chart 160 runs 155-195 and the 164 runs 170 - 210 . How does the X handle pow ?
> 
> / Snoopy


It's a stiff cambered board so not pow oriented, you'll need to push the bindings back.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> If you only look at the sizing chart 160 runs 155-195 and the 164 runs 170 - 210 . How does the X handle pow ?
> 
> / Snoopy


It's a stiff cambered board so not pow oriented, you'll need to push the bindings back.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

ok. .

The thing is that almost 90-95% of the time we been on holidays we missed the fresh pow and just teared up the groomers. .

And the pow we seen aint chest deep ^^

However if theres pow were out in it :-D..

The X sounds like its not the right choice ?..That said i didn't read any negative about it. .

I kinda wanna support our local show if he can give some discount ^^. As i wrote flow/burton but if theres one obvious that im missing let me know . .

/Cheers


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If you are mostly going to ride hard packed snow and do some jumps you will definitely like the custom x. Its It's good if you are realistic and admit that you may not see that much powder better not buy a board specifically for it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm just wondering if Burton do a stiff and damp board with the flying V profile? I went from a cambered Custom to a NS SL. If there is a difference in carving ability and edge hold then I'm not good enough to notice. The float in pow I noticed straight away - much easier on the back leg.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm 6'0" and ~205lbs. and wear a US size 12 boot. My first Custom X was an '09 164W. My current is an '11 162W. Both are paired with same year Cartel EST bindings. I really couldn't tell the difference the 2cm made between the two, but the CX is a badass carver / bomber. It's my go-to board. I've ripped it everywhere from NE ice, Summit County resorts in CO, Pacific NW mashed potato snow, to B.C. groomers.

If you dial in all the setback possible (~2.5" maybe?) it's "ok" in dense or shallow pow conditions. The stiffness and camber profile mean you'll still have to weight your back leg significantly to get through the deep stuff without the nose diving under. I used it for everything until I got a powder deck. Now I only use it 80% of the time... :laugh:


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Forgot i have a 163 Flow infinite 2009-2010 not sure. That for sure is softer than CX and may suit pow a little better?.. Still camber though . .

/Snoopy


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm just wondering if Burton do a stiff and damp board with the flying V profile? I went from a cambered Custom to a NS SL. If there is a difference in carving ability and edge hold then I'm not good enough to notice. The float in pow I noticed straight away - much easier on the back leg.


Maybe the Mystery?


Antler has lots of tech but they say its softer than the Custom X


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope your'e sitting down. .the burton mystery cost in Denmark 12000 DKK thats just over 2000 US dollars ..

The X is around 850 US dollars over here. .


/Cheers Snoopy


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> I hope your'e sitting down. .the burton mystery cost in Denmark 12000 DKK thats just over 2000 US dollars ..
> 
> The X is around 850 US dollars over here. .
> 
> ...



Yah, although there are often discounts. Personally I've always been a bit confused about the Mystery/Method - all the high tech (which to me means light weight and stiff) seems to be a much better fit with a cambered board rather than a hybrid shape. 

Snowhound wanted to know the stiffest burton flying V board - I think it would be the Mystery, which would still not be as stiff as the custom X


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Yah, although there are often discounts. Personally I've always been a bit confused about the Mystery/Method - all the high tech (which to me means light weight and stiff) seems to be a much better fit with a cambered board rather than a hybrid shape.


+1, they got rid of the T6/T7 series which was light, stiff and cambered (with plenty of advanced materials tech)...

Makes my EST bindings kinda useless as now I'm looking at alternates for a stiff advanced freeride board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Custom x is still a pretty good alternative. 

Vapor (which I have) is very light, just a little softer.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Custom x is still a pretty good alternative.
> 
> Vapor (which I have) is very light, just a little softer.


I'm looking at one of these instead...


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

It sounds like most of you agree..

160 for more freestyle 

164 for pow but i still have the 163 flow

Both with cartel's

/Cheers

Are there any one obvious im missing if its still have to be awesome freeride/carving on groomers and perform good in pow ?


----------



## Racer20 (Feb 5, 2010)

5'7" 180lbs, I had a 2010 C-X and now have a 2011 C-X, both 157.

I really like it, but it can be a bit unforgiving in bumped-up or thicker snow. I've ridden quite a bit of powder on them . . . after some experimentation, I found that setting the rear binding all the way back and setting the front to get the stance width I want is the best for riding powder.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Thx for the info guys :-D..

Which EST binding would you put on in ?.. Cartel,Genesis or Diode and why ?..

/Cheers


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd put diodes on but I like to carve a lot and would want the stiffest binding. Any of the above should be good methinks...


----------

